
Biz Stone On Twitter's Cozy Relationship With the State Department - colinprince
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/06/biz-stone-isnt-so-sure-about-twitters-cozy-relationship-with-the-state-department/241179/
======
spitfire
The name of the game is interaction and isolation.

